# HTCSync mit Outlook 2010



## ronaldh (5. April 2011)

Hallöle,

ich habe seit heute ein HTC Wildfire (Android 2.2 ist drauf). Ist mein erstes PDA, habe Handys sonst immer nur zum Telefonieren benutzt... Meine Kontakte habe ich aus meinem alten LG mühevoll ins Outlook bekommen. 

Nun habe ich die aktuellste Version von HTCSync (3.0.5511, frisch herunter geladen) installiert. Leider findet HTCSync offensichtlich mein Outlook nicht. Auf einem anderen Rechner (auf dem allerdings leider nicht meine Handy-Kontakte sind) war es so, dass dort dann im Menüpunkt "Kontakte" Outlook angezeigt wurde, hier ist die Maske einfach leer, nix von Outlook, und demzufolge kann man auch nicht synchronisieren.

Mein Rechner hier hat Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit, mit Outlook 2010 64-Bit (auf dem Office-Rechner, wo ich Outlook sehen konnte, war Windows 7 Prof 32 Bit mit Outlook 2010 32-Bit).

Tante Guggel hilft leider nicht. Angeblich soll das alles so einfach funktionieren, Einschränkungen bezüglich der Windows-Version, und ob 32- oder 64-Bit werden nirgends genannt. 

Es gibt da zwar etliche, die Probleme haben, aber keine wirklichen Lösungen. Und das Problem, dass im HTCSync das Outlook gar nicht erst gefunden wird, habe ich nicht gefunden, ist aber leider so. Es gibt wohl Lösungen, die Kontakte zuerst zu Google zu exportieren, und dann zurück ins Handy, aber das finde ich dann doch nicht so glücklich, und schon gar nicht praktikabel für die nächsten Jahre.

Hat jemand anders diese Probleme auch? Ich habe mal Firewall und Virenscanner abgeschaltet, die sind aber offensichtlich nicht schuld. 

Viele Grüße
Ronald


----------



## big-bang90 (14. April 2011)

Hallo.

Ich hatte das Problem auch. Müsste nur heute abend nochmal schnell nachschauen, wie ich es gelöst habe und dann kann ich bescheid sagen. 

LG


----------

